
Zero to Coder: P.R.E.P == P.arameters R.eturn E.xample P.seudocode - atiffany
https://www.firststepcoding.com/book-chapter-4
======
rgrgrgrgrgrr
> You've finished PREP. Now you can code!

Yep. Just like that.

~~~
atiffany
"Now you can code" means "Now that you've done this preemptive thinking, you
can start coding the function."

It definitely was NOT written to imply you are a certified software engineer
now : )

